# Gel dishes



## smashp985

Buenas tardes, estoy haciendo una traducción sobre procedimientos analíticos de electroforesis en gel de poliacrilamida (SDS-PAGE) y en la parte donde mencionan el equipo a utilizar dice: ...various *gel dishes*, glassware and Invitrogen gel tray...

Los "*gel dishes*" se refieren a placas de gel o láminas de gel??? o más bien se refiere a equipo de laboratorio como ollas, vasijas, recipientes, etc. Se me ocurre que también podría ser "recipientes para el gel", podría ser??

Alguien puede ayudarme???


----------



## k-in-sc

It does mean the "recipientes," although I don't know if that's the best word or not.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Creo que se trata de placas de Petri, etc., que contienen gel para la electroforesis.


----------



## k-in-sc

I think Petri dishes generally are used for cell cultures, not electrophoresis.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Son "placas de gel".
Saludos.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

It is true, Petri dishes were developed for cell cultures and the like, but they are flat and shallow, and are convenient for other things as well.

Placas de gel son el gel mismo, en la forma de una placa, en el cual se realiza la electroforesis; no son "gel dishes".


----------



## smashp985

Pues quizá lo de las placas de gel no es tan descabellado porque el documento habla sobre la determinación de pureza mediante tinción de plata. Quizá habla de placas de gel (a entintar), creo que podría ser una posibilidad.


----------



## k-in-sc

It sounds like it means the containers. Are they ever reusable? Does the original talk later about filling them with gel?


----------



## smashp985

en realidad no los vuelve a mencionar en el resto del documento pero con la investigación que he estado haciendo puedo asegurar que efectivamente se refiere a los "contenedores". Muchas gracias k-in-sc, has sido muy acertado y en general gracias a todos por sus opiniones.


----------



## k-in-sc

If you're sure it does mean the containers, Ilialluna can tell you the best thing to call them.


----------

